# Additional sites...and an introduction



## Sara (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok..hopefully I won't be shunned.. as I live in PA! Yes... I know.. no coastal waters.... but lots of great fishing anyways! 

I saw this site when reading responses on the Anysoldier.com site - and I had to check it out since I love fishing and am always curious to learn more.

I did want to add another site - if thats ok. I have been active in writing, sending emails,cards, goodies, etc. for the past 2 years. The anysoldier.site is great - but one person can get flooded by lots of responses. Another way to support the troops is by "adopting" . WWW.operationsandbox.com is one of the other groups I work through. You can sign up for a platoon or a single person for the time they are there - any and all help is needed! Vicki (the person who takes care of it) is super about trying to match up people with similar interests if possible. Lots of the ones I have written to have stayed in touch after they have gotten back. Kind of like an ever growing family!

Just a thought I wanted to share - in case anyone is interested in doing that - either as an individual or as a group or a couple of people together.

If anyone has any questions or thoughts - please feel free to write to me - I beleive I added my email address to my profile.

Waiting for spring.. so I can get outside more.....

Sara


----------

